# "Any interest in a 14 target Field Course Build Along?"



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Here's a teaser pic of the prototype target. 1 down 13 to go. Still need to add the roof, but it stops arrows like it's supposed to. If there's any interest here I will do a complete start to finish build along over the next few weeks... ;o)








target face is 41" x 41" it is 15" deep. all 14 targets will be this size.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Whats the deal with these targets? For shooting field tips? Broadheads? Hi speed or lo speed bows? How much? More details please.


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Field point only. I pitty anyone caught shooting broadheads at our clubs targets. I just shot this from 20' (the closest shot in Field) from my 82 Airborne... Nothing in my barn was damaged. There is lots of tension adjustment built into this target, just in case.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

tell me more..looks good.......


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Whats the butt made out of ?


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

DXTCLUE said:


> Whats the butt made out of ?


where did you get the material and what is the cost to build one???


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

I think I have a target buying problem, I'd probaby take one for the right price. Answer all the above questions and we'll talk!


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

It's layered closed cell foam.

Sadly, one of the stipulations with getting it was that I would not say where I got it and I would not sell any targets.
Sorry, I know it sucks, but I promised. I also ask that the few people on here that know where it came from not give out the name here.

Cost? So far we're at $25 for that target, we will add probably another $10 with the roof.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Would definitely like to see how you do the building on it. Our club is wanting to get some of the Lifetime targets built, but if this is cheaper/faster....we may try this? Need some more details though.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

You can not post pictures like that and not tell us what the material is  
Why dont they want the info leaked, top secret??


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Not top secret... I wish I could spill the beans, (Archers helping Arhers) but I can't. We can imagine layered carpet here!!! Yea that will work, let's call it carpet, available from any carpet store's dumpster. ;o)


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

I call BS!!! and would like to by enough of this to build about 20 targets!!!


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

You can tell me with a PM I live up in Canada. Maybe I can find something similar up here. :tape:


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

*Post #8* says it is "layered closed cell foam". Where I got it from is what I am not willing to say.

Carpet will work, E foam will work, lifetime targets will work, Excelsior bales will work, Morell range bags will work...

Why the BS comment? I hope that was in jest. (hard for me to tell, no smiley)

I thought it would be cool to let AT watch the re-birth of a Field Course, for a club that has been around since 1947. (nothing more nothing less) We are 45 minutes south from where the FIRST NFAA National Field Championship was held in Allegan MI in 1946. (look it up) 476 (I think) shooters showed up for that tourney from across the country. So many that there were no hotel rooms left and the local Chamber of Commerce had to ask the people that lived there "If they had any extra rooms, could they take in shooters." Many were from Kalamazoo, I have to think that some of our club's roots were tied into that tournament. We were formed one year later. We just want to put some of that history back in our club and if anyone on AT wanted to watch and ride along... So be it.


----------



## Sumpfmann (Feb 27, 2008)

I think folks thought you were going to explain how to build the target butt. I, for one, would be very interested in following the rebirth of a field course.


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Will do!!! I hope to make a large lumber purchase tomorrow. I think we'll need to make one change to the top of this target, then we can build the other 13. Hopefully we'll have a bunch of folks show up for our work day tomorrow at the club and we can get several built. If so I will take several pics and post them with descriptions. We also want to start staking out the course. Its hard to show distances and elevations in pictures but maybe you all can help us decide what targets should go where...


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am tuned in!!


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

Cool, when do we get to come and shoot them?


----------



## Todzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

The BS comment was the usual At wannabee comment we all read on here so much. He said closed cell foam what more do you want???

If he supplies the plans great !!! Maybe some should get off their B-hind and do something rather then punch keys.

I do


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

Todzilla said:


> The BS comment was the usual At wannabee comment we all read on here so much. He said closed cell foam what more do you want???
> 
> If he supplies the plans great !!! Maybe some should get off their B-hind and do something rather then punch keys.
> 
> I do


I want to know where he bought it from? and it looks like alot more than $25 just for the lumber ! 
At wannabee please, and as far as getting off my behind Ive built my share of targets!


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

We had 5 show up for work yesterday. Not really enough to do any building. We had some 3d chores to do for next week’s shoot and then we rough staked out the field course.

8 pressure treated 2x4s, $2 ea
2 pressure treated landscape timbers, $3.50 ea.
One 36” 5/16” threaded rod (don’t remember… $4.00 maybe)
8 5/6” nuts, less than a dollar
8 5/16” fender washers, less than a dollar
An $8.00 box of deck screws

I had some small chunks of angle iron in my barn...

Maybe the lady didn't charge me for the screws. I gave the receipt to our treasurer yesterday, so I can’t check it... Either way the lumber still totals less than $25. :bored:

No pics from yesterday. We may get to work more on it next weekend in between 3d duties. I have the following week off and plan to put in a few days at least working on this. So any big leaps torward completion may have to wait until then. As I said above, I want to change the top rail, then add the roof. Once that's done and we start an assemby line, I'll post an accurate lumber and cut list.


----------



## slayer73 (Aug 19, 2008)

Just to tell you those pressure treated landscape timbers "might" last you 4-5 years...they rot bigtime!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

good gracious.....
a club getting back into the target game has a couple material sources that are willing to work with them and people are cryin foul?

get off your high horses and be thankful there are a) clubs getting back into the target game and b) suppliers are working with the clubs to make it happen.

now, to what extent or return, the world may never know and unless it's a backroom deal, it's nobody's business.

be VERY thankful another course is being set-up.

would you rather BM&G about NOT having a place to shoot at instead?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Just looking for a solution to our target issues is all, mine was in jest anyway:wink:


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

benzy said:


> We had 5 show up for work yesterday. Not really enough to do any building. We had some 3d chores to do for next week’s shoot and then we rough staked out the field course.
> 
> 8 pressure treated 2x4s, $2 ea
> 2 pressure treated landscape timbers, $3.50 ea.
> ...


Dang I dont know where youre at but those lumber prices are great! several years behind ours!! and if someone is giving you the material good for you I just wanted to buy some for our range!


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok, No harm no foul. We'll get back into this shortly... stay tuned.

Slayer, agreed. when I got that pile of lumber home, I was not impressed with the mass of the landscape timber. I don't know if you can tell, but I screwd a 2x4 along the side of each one... If we're going through all that trouble, might as well use 4x4s. It may raise the overall cost per target a touch, but will be much better in the long run.


----------



## slayer73 (Aug 19, 2008)

I was just saying that because I was a cheap a** and used them as fence posts once...needless to say it wasn't a privacy fence for long lol


----------



## RecurveDad (Mar 9, 2012)

What is Potawatomi Bowmen? Alex


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Its our archery club. We're in Kalamazoo. Not sure where Waterford is, but I seen your thread about your daughter. Check out our 3d schedule in the state forum and bring her out...


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

We've got wood!

A touch over $700 worth. I over bought for a few other projects, so I don't have a per target cost yet. It is more than $25 each. It's probably more like $40 each for lumber. I'll break that down at the end.

We made the changes to the legs, switching to 4x4s. Added the roof and adjusted the top rail. We now have the final prototype target in place, and couldn't wait to shoot at it. This will be target 1 we chose to make it the the 80 yard WU, because we can stand on the deck behind it and heckle shooters. :wink:

Hopefully we will have a good turn out to a work request on Saturday and get several more built now.


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

I am defenitaly interested in the build-along of the range as I am in the process of building a field course where I live here in SOuth Africa as well.

We decided to go with the lifetime design as the closed cell targets over here are getting redicilously expensive and don't stand up to all the shooting so well.

I like the idea of the roof as well as your platform ... 

I need to get 28 butts done and want to slip in a reasonable FITA range as well.

All of the best with your project.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

TTT. Keep the pics flowing.


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

That looks GREAT!!! Keep pictures coming, you are doing a GREAT job. I want to have a platform at our first target like that, think that would be a neat idea.
I still dig that target material, how is it working out?? We just spent $1000 plus on more CeloTex


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

70% chance of rain and thunderstorms so far for Saturday... :BangHead:


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

Little concern on the 4x4 i see there...they appear blue to me in the picture...are they treated with borate? If they are depending on whom you purchase them from see if you can return them for an ACQ, MCQ, Micro-Pro material. Borates are mostly used for sillplates and not for ground contact enviornment and do require protection from the rain. The warranty will not hold up on them. Make sure whatever you get to put in the ground or even comes in contact with the ground it will be treated at .40 psf of any Copper/Quat chemical and hold on to your receipt WITH an end tag on the end of the product used also. Landscape ties (LST) are a wet byproduct form a plywood plant that leave wet dip and ship from the chemical that carry no warranty at all.


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks Pat. Yes they are kind of blue, but the end tag does say "ground contact". I think we are just going to cross our fingers... :0)

Had a little time yesterday and built 3 more frames. We are up to 5 out of 14 now. I pre-cut all the lumber last weekend. Here’s a list for each target.

4x4
2 @ 8’

2x4
4 @ 48”
2 @ 42”
2 @ 54”
3 @ 24”
9 @ 12”
2 @ 12” with 15 degree cuts on the ends (just for looks)

I’ll get some more pictures the next time I’m out there.


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

Just as long as end tag says ground contact your good to go!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

rock monkey said:


> good gracious.....
> a club getting back into the target game has a couple material sources that are willing to work with them and people are cryin foul?
> 
> get off your high horses and be thankful there are a) clubs getting back into the target game and b) suppliers are working with the clubs to make it happen.
> ...


well said, Monkeyman...my thoughts too. be thankful someone is willing to devote their time and talents to support archery...whatever the form.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

when using landscape timbers i always pour some sack-krete in the hole, dampen it, and tamp it down. seems to work.


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

It was a good move going to the 4x4's we have had to replace the legs on our targets ( used the landscape timber ) we learned the hard way !!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

More pictures PLEASE


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

when using sack-krete or if u do with 4x4, 4x6, or 6x6 do not fill in the hole! Yes it works great but not recomended because if the timber gets wet it does not drain through the timber causing it to rot. Yes "ground contact" is for normal "ground contact" but you are now adding sack-krete making it a different application in witch it was treated for. You need to go to a higher retention timber of 1.5 or more i believe is "fresh water contact" if it's not going to be able to drain off the water easily. I have been in the treated wood products scene for 7 years, now in plywood and timber manufacturing/sales. I've been on many warranty claims and out of all of them with treated lumber we have only once had to replace a few fence posts. Everything else was inproper application of products. not picking but trying to keep you in the clear if something would happen. But if i had to choose something to make shooting boxes out of you got it! It's easy just to replace a few pieces if need be!!


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks again Pat, all good info...

If we have a target or two that would require cement for the legs, we decided to just pound down a metal T type fence post next to it and lag bolt it to the 4x4. We do want these to be permanent, but be able to remove if need be.


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Here's a couple of pics:

The first is a close up of the "compression system". (for lack of a better term) It has angle iron lag bolted to the 4x4 legs, with 5/16" threaded rod and fender washers pulling down the top rail. The rail ( "I" beam ) consists of 2x12", 2x54" and 2X42" 2x4s.

The other pic shows a naked frame ready for the roof, foam and to be put in place.

You can see the bottom frame made from 2x48" and 7x12" 2x4s making it 48x15" overall.
The top rail "I" beam.
The roof frame ready for steel made from 2x48" and 3x24" 2x4s for an overall 27x48" frame. It's mounted at 15 degrees on top of 2 small 2x4 gussets with 15 degrees cut on the ends.

We have 5 built now... 9 to go! :darkbeer:


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

I just went back through this and saw that I missed some questions... sorry didn't mean to snub anyone.

RatherB, The material so far is holding up well. I expect it to last for years with maintenance and re-arranging layers as needed. As long as we can keep the broadheads away from them. :0)

CeloTex? I have an idea but I’m not exactly sure what that is. Is it a brittle foam?

Koorsboom and others who asked about the lifetime targets, I don’t see why they wouldn’t work and they were our next choice or layered carpet if this didn’t pan out. I planned on using old shrink wrap and plastic bags instead of rags though. I think it all boils down to using whatever material you have available and figure out how to make it work.

That shooting platform is one of 4 that were already built and are used for our 3d course. We tried to incorporate as many of them as possible. 

We still haven’t totaled up the actual “per target cost” yet. We still have a few items to purchase yet, but we did offset a large chunk of it by selling “target sponsorships” to local businesses. We will have their company names engraved in lumber, paint fill the letters and then attach them to the roof frames. They should look great and be a good source of advertising for the companies… especially the local Pro Shops that bought them.

We’re hoping to get # 2-6 planted in the ground Saturday. If I can distract the Mrs. long enough to make a run for the club. We are moving along well now though. One of the members spent an afternoon pre building all of the frame structures… until he ran out of screws. He got almost all of them done so all we need to do is assemble the pre fab’ed components and plant them!


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

We planted 2-5... With pics!

top left #2: 30 yards from hill side to hill side
top right #3: 65 yards basically flat alongside hill
bottom left #4: 50 yards flat again, but the target is placed about 6' up a hill
bottom right #5: 25 yards down and side hill with a watery backstop. We're a little worried about this one as the ground is a tad wet down there... We may have to change this one to an uphill shot.


4 and 5 will probably end up being the only open and flat shots on the course. Most of our property is hills.


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like it will be a great course!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

lookin good. i like the way you're using the terrain. :thumbs_up


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

It is more interesting to shoot a course with sidehill, uphill and downhill shots than a flat course, a flat target once in awhile is good to get a break. I LIKE what you have done so far!! Set a bunny target up on one of those platforms, to make it interesting


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

> Set a bunny target up on one of those platforms, to make it interesting


I wish you hadn't suggested that... There is an old unused platform in the area I want to put the bunny, but for safety reasons it could only be shot from one direction. I had written it off for shooting from, but to shoot at it??? Hmmmmmmm. :0)

Or move it to a safer local.

Looks like I either stop by the club after work, or not be able to sleep tonight thinking about it!

Thanks RatherB, Not having anyone at the club that has ever really shot field, this is the kind of thing I had hoped this thread would generate!


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

i mighta misssed something, but what is the middle of the target made out of? i understand how you built it but whats the material that stops the arrows???


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

If you are worried about safety install a plywood backstop behind it, shouldn't be real bad since it is a close target. Also make sure to angle the target butt if you place it up there. I would LOVE to do this at our club.


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

Would a lifetime style target work for a competitive environment ... what I mean is does it hold the arrows in place at point of impact of would the arrows tend to move after impact thereby not giving a true reflection of the shot?


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

huntinguy: it's layers of closed cell foam

koorsboom: I don't think the arrows will move much after they are in the target. if it does you could always nail carpet or cardboard, or something like that over the face and replace as needed.

ratherb: I checked out the old un-used stand. I think they built that one to park a tank on it. I don't see it moving without a HUGE effort. I'm willing to go after it, but I just can't picture a safe location for it, even with a backstop. We are bordered by a paved residential road, a major highway, a very popular 30 mile long walk / bike path and a private residence. All arrows must remain on our property. :wink: I haven't given up the idea yet though.

We'll come up with something cool...


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

12 targets are in! And we sorted out that pesky raised bunny issue. I'm happy to report "Charlie's Fly'n Wabbit" is a go!

No new pics. I'm going to wait until we are done now before showing anymore. ;o) stay tuned.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

How thick are the foam layers prior to compression and could you give me an idea what sort of consistency of the foam? Just trying to find something at HomeDepot or, Lowes that would work  We have 14ac and I want to put up a 6-8 target field course. We have thought about compressed hay/alfalfa bales but, these look more weather resistant.
Isaac


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Isaac.

The layers are basically 1/4 inch thick. Not much compression is needed to actually stop an arrow.

As far as something like it from Home Depot. I haven't found an equivalent. The closest thing I can think of is what they call "sill seal". That's a flexible blue foam that comes in a small roll, that separates wood from cement under a wall... ??? But this stuff does not have the air bubbles in it like sill seal does.

If it were me, starting over without this stuff, I would be heading straight for the carpet stores for used carpet.

Hope that helps


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

> Also make sure to angle the target butt if you place it up there. I would LOVE to do this at our club.


RatherB or anyone else that knows. Is this a NFAA requirement?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Back in the 70s I had similar in my indoor archery lanes & our outdoor range (homemade). Frame was board top & bottom (very similar) but with holes on the end top & bottom with a threaded rod through & large Bolts. We got cardboard (any size thickness we could get) & cut it 8" wide. Stacked it in the frame & then screwed it down. If it became a little shot out we could tighted it at least once without replacing cardboard. Worked great. target & field points only. If anyone hit the threaded bar-kiss arrow goodby. I ran winter leagues (indoor) for 16-18 weeks with 40 shooters a night (4 nights a week) & would (If memory serves me right) replace less than half. I experimented with various materials & cardboard was best. few GOOD commercial targets made back then.
You have a Great looking target for sure.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

We also used a Excellser bale (WoodShavings-not sure of spelling) that we banded & worked very well. 65 & 80 walk up 4 bales, others 3 bales & bunny 1 bale each. Back then cost was like $2 bale, today, even if available ???? cost..
Very heavy compared to hay/straw bales. We had lots of shooters & replacement was like every 2 years-well worth it in those days.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

benzy,
Not sure about the NFAA requirements for face angle?? Maybe someone like FVChuck could answer that better. I would think, atleast to be more visually pleasing, it should be square to the shooting angle on real steep stuff??!! But then again safety is important too, do not want a target tipping over onto a shooter either.


----------



## gulfmedic (Mar 29, 2012)

great course i will be looking into making a target using your info, ill use carpet though lol
great thread


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks Gulf.

We are pushing to get this done by Father's Day. We would like to have an "unofficial grand re-opening dry run fun shoot"! That and it looks like our 3d targets are going on a road trip that weekend to the spa. :beer:

Yep, I'll take pictures!!!


----------



## gulfmedic (Mar 29, 2012)

benzy
have you or anyone else used carpet? if so is it just regular carpet?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

benzy said:


> We planted 2-5... With pics!
> 
> top left #2: 30 yards from hill side to hill side
> top right #3: 65 yards basically flat alongside hill
> ...


the bottom right picture looks like you will be finding a lot of arrows in the pond. it will be like a golf course, but you donate an arrow to the club.


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Gulf,

No I haven't personally, several here have though. Look up “Jarlicker” or “DCWC” the pics of his course was a major inspiration for me wanting to re-build ours. He uses compressed carpet.

Also do a search in the DIY section. There’s several in there.

mhill, It aint that bad... ;0)


----------



## gulfmedic (Mar 29, 2012)

benzy said:


> Gulf,
> 
> No I haven't personally, several here have though. Look up “Jarlicker” or “DCWC” the pics of his course was a major inspiration for me wanting to re-build ours. He uses compressed carpet.
> 
> ...


Benzy thanks


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Anxious to see more pic's


----------



## Capital_Ken (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the setting. I'll be sure to keep an eye on this one.


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Toddzilla, his boy and I pushed hard Saturday to get this course done. We put in a 12 hour day in 90 degree heat, we came close... so close!

We ran Sunday on the Field Course instead of putting out 3ds. We had a few show up on Father's Day, in the rain, expecting to shoot 3d. They all seamed to like this new game, even though we only shot 12 targets. One in particular actually said "I think this is funner than 3d". :thumbs_up 

Still left to do:
1. install the 15 yard target.
2. Move the 65 yard from 89 yards... 
3. General sprucing up, better stakes, etc.

Much of our 12 hour day Saturday day was spent on this. (See pic) Of course the guy pictured wasn't there Saturday. He was in Detroit at the Senior Olympics... He did bring back a Gold Medal though, so we let him off easy! Congrats again Charlie!

We estimated about a 40 degree uphill angle for "Charlie's Fly'n Wabbit" (our bunny)


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

14 targets are in. It is done... What a ton of work. We will start our summer Field League this Tuesday. That's a good'a grand opening as any. I WILL take plenty of pics and post them.


----------



## gulfmedic (Mar 29, 2012)

benzy
what is the distance between the top of the 4x4 and where you mounted the black bracket to tighten down the i beam?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Very nice!!!!!


benzy said:


> toddzilla, his boy and i pushed hard saturday to get this course done. We put in a 12 hour day in 90 degree heat, we came close... So close!
> 
> We ran sunday on the field course instead of putting out 3ds. We had a few show up on father's day, in the rain, expecting to shoot 3d. They all seamed to like this new game, even though we only shot 12 targets. One in particular actually said "i think this is funner than 3d". :thumbs_up
> 
> ...


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Let's see if I can do this from my Blackberry...
We had 6 show up to shoot. Not bad for a new game and short notice. I think it will grow.


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Gulf, they are 63" from the bottom, but go by your own bale dimensions... You want them high enough to get everything under them and still get the nuts on the rod. That way you have the most tensioning ability. Make sense?


----------



## cp5 (Nov 22, 2008)

That was fun! Looking forward to next week.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

benzy, Make sure to drive pins in the ground to mark where the front of the face is on each butt. This will help you line them back up if they ever move or get bumped.
Did you use a tape for your distances or use a range finder?? Just shot a newly set-up course two weeks ago that was set with a range finder and most of the distances were off!! The only guys who scored well were the ones with expensive rangefinders.


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

We used a rangefinders. Once we set the permanent stakes we'll probably look into a long tape.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

cp5 said:


> That was fun! Looking forward to next week.


more fun than 3D?


----------



## arrow1000 (Jan 15, 2003)

benzy I cant make it for a couple more week but i will be there


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Arrow, we'll be here...

RM for me it could be the different/new game but so far, yes.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

you built it, now the second half of the phrase comes to mind.


----------



## gulfmedic (Mar 29, 2012)

benzy said:


> Gulf, they are 63" from the bottom, but go by your own bale dimensions... You want them high enough to get everything under them and still get the nuts on the rod. That way you have the most tensioning ability. Make sense?


got it thanks


----------

